# For people running drop bushings..



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

How long are they lasting you guys? these are what mine look like after 3 months.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: For people running drop bushings.. (tomespo)*

are those the J-13 bushings or the audis?
did you use the proper nut to secure to the strut? it needs to be the mk2 nut to secure it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I used all the appropriate hardware from mason tech with my new struts which is the correct stuff


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_I used all the appropriate hardware from mason tech with my new struts which is the correct stuff

****...now im nervous about my strut mounts


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

lasted me almost a whole month


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: For people running drop bushings.. (tomespo)*

you need to use the right hardware to make them work properly


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: For people running drop bushings.. (crazymoforz)*

guess ill be orderin a couple sets


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: For people running drop bushings.. (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_you need to use the right hardware to make them work properly 

like what there crazy mo fo?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (platinumgrey_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumgrey_1.8T* »_lasted me almost a whole month

















looking at this on my phone. But pretty sure those are upside down.


_Modified by J.Owen at 9:18 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

http://www.partstrain.com/stor...t598k
you need this special bolt (part # 811 412 365) so the bearing on the bushing is actually functional. people usually use the stock bolt, and that is what causes the premature failure. if you look at the stock bushing setup vs. the audi 90 you will see that the stock bolt on the stock bushing/ bearing setup allows the bolt to make contact with the bearing, so the bearing moves around while the bushing stays in its place. when one uses that same bolt on the audi bushing it does not go down to the bearing, in this case the bearing will not be functional and the whole bushing and strut setup will move as a solid unit. this is bad because the bushing will dig itself up into the tower. this is the problem that mr.tomespo has. also need to check for clearances from the bottom side of the bushing, make sure that nothing is holding if from moving freely.

















































_Modified by crazymoforz at 11:27 PM 12-26-2009_


_Modified by crazymoforz at 11:30 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*

Mason-Tech includes a spacer with their bushings so that the top bolt does not sit on the bushing but rather on the spacer functioning as they early 90 bolt would.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

weird, i had these on my old bag over coil setup for like 3ish months and they held up fine, just installed them with my old front setup on a friends car. I have them on my new mason-techs as well since the week before h20, havent really checked em out though...after reading this i think i will tomorrow lol


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Lol alight lmk how there looking.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: For people running drop bushings.. (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumgrey_1.8T* »_










Those were definitely upside down. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_










Those look like they were upside down as well. Was the green side on top? The green side should be down, and as said several times above you need either the old-style nut or the Mason-Tech spacer sleeve. The stock bolt will not work.


_Modified by Afazz at 8:27 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
looking at this on my phone. But pretty sure those are upside down.



yepp....it is


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine are not upside down and I used the sleeve that mason tech provided


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Scott at mason tech, I explained what happened and showed him the pictures and he sent me out a brand new pair of bushings!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (tomespo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Got them today from Scott, im gonna put them in tomorrow.
Thx scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

question: are you guys using the stock bearing, in addition to the drop bushing?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope the bushing comes with a bearing


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

hmm.. I just installed coilovers in my mk4 with these drop bushings, and it seems whenever I turn my steering wheel while car is parked, I hear the springs just making popping noises. I also am using the stock bearing, in addition to these drop bushings. Would taking the stock bearings out get rid of the sound you think?


----------



## Nash_TDI (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (nhanxsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nhanxsolo* »_hmm.. I just installed coilovers in my mk4 with these drop bushings, and it seems whenever I turn my steering wheel while car is parked, I hear the springs just making popping noises. I also am using the stock bearing, in addition to these drop bushings. Would taking the stock bearings out get rid of the sound you think?

The same thing happened to me. I took the drop mounts in and out three times before adding the oem VW spacer seen here as item 7:








That solved my problem as the bearing was only hitting the spacer and worked property.
In the end the mounts still collapsed on themselves. When I get home I'll post a reference pic of a new oem mount, a new drop mount, and a collapsed drop mount.


_Modified by Nash_TDI at 9:23 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

okay thanks man.


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (Nash_TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nash_TDI* »_
The same thing happened to me. I took the drop mounts in and out three times before adding the oem VW spacer seen here as item 7:

That solved my problem as the bearing was only hitting the spacer and worked property.
In the end the mounts still collapsed on themselves. When I get home I'll post a reference pic of a new oem mount, a new drop mount, and a collapsed drop mount.

_Modified by Nash_TDI at 9:23 AM 1-25-2010_

When you say drop mount, do you mean the drop bushing? Also you are running the drop bushing plus a stock bearing, as opposed to tomespo who only has the drop bushing correct? 
Lastly, if this problem only apparent with coilovers? because my cup kit I had on before did not have the OEM VW spacer you mentioned and didn't make any sound... where can I get this spacer?


----------



## Nash_TDI (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: For people running drop bushings.. (tomespo)*


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nash_TDI)*



Nash_TDI said:


> In the end the mounts still collapsed on themselves. When I get home I'll post a reference pic of a new oem mount, a new drop mount, and a collapsed drop mount.
> 
> 
> > Noob question..
> > so a collapsed drop mount is considered "broken" or not the proper way it should sit?


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

He was only using the drop mount and attached bearing. Not the stock bearing also. In Nash's experience it was with a cup kit. Just as some above stated with the springs popping when you turn the wheel. With the added spacer it solved this popping problem but as he said, the mount still collapsed on him....


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
Noob question.. 
so a collapsed drop mount is considered "broken" or not the proper way it should sit?

I mean the bearing was not exploded or anything but I would consider it broken. Definitely not proper to use.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (psst97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psst97* »_
I mean the bearing was not exploded or anything but I would consider it broken. Definitely not proper to use. 

that is was what i was looking to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

